# Christmas number 1's



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Why is it that every year there is a mad rush to release re-cycled crap at christmas time in the hope that it might get to number 1. It really pisses me off when you see talentless twats all competing for the number 1 spot...........what a load of bollox 

And as for Cliff Richard [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> And as for Cliff Richard [smiley=rifle.gif]


Can I join in? [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> It really pisses me off when you see talentless twats all competing for the number 1 spot...........what a load of bollox Â


And it's different the rest of the year? 

I must be getting old, I can't name one #1 from this year :-[. Do they still do it on single sales? How many of those are sold these days?

Christmas #1's are historically the worst though I agree, nothing decent since'79 IMO. :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I lost faith in the charts when Ultravox's Vienna was pipped to the number one slot by Ah Shut Up Aya Face.  Where's the justice in that?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I lost faith in the charts when Ultravox's Vienna was pipped to the number one slot by Ah Shut Up Aya Face.  Where's the justice in that?


But that song was great.

Wassa matter you, heh?
Why you looka so sad?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stop it, stop it, stop it, I adore Cliff Richard and his atheletes toe and wine


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The contenders this year are -

The Cheeky Girls - Have a cheeky Xmas
Pop Idol contestants doing a bad remix of 'Do they know its Xmas'
The Darkness - appaling crappy song and he is so ugly
Billy Mack's Love is all around' from the film Love Actually

Billy Mack gets my vote!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

So, two piles of steaming dogs do do and two covers. Great.

In fairness I haven't actually heard the "cheeky girls" thing but I bet I'm not far off the mark.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

> The contenders this year are -
> 
> The Cheeky Girls - Have a cheeky Xmas
> Pop Idol contestants doing a bad remix of 'Do they know its Xmas'
> ...


I think Will Young should get it, it's a great song and he is so cute [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Why is it that every year there is a mad rush to release re-cycled crap at christmas time in the hope that it might get to number 1. It really pisses me off when you see talentless twats all competing for the number 1 spot...........what a load of bollox Â
> 
> And as for Cliff Richard Â Â [smiley=rifle.gif]


Well that's the thing Paul - there isn't any rush. Only from the record co pluggers an PRs.

The reality is that singles sales are 10% of what they were 20 years ago and a mere 100,000 copies will generally put one at the top. So the chart doesnt really represent what the public tastes are. It didn't really do that 20 years ago anyway but now, 100,000 let alone 1,000,000 units , means nothing in statisical terms.

Not even the kids care these days, just some twaty media types whose incomes depend on the not-so-black-art of fiddling the charts and bribing the TVradio
stations.

However, I hear that either Gallup or Mori are going to be recording Internet Downloads as part of chart compilation of national favorites for a new Chart next year. Should be representative....

Apparently SaIntt may be consulting.....   

_ps no offence SaIntt _


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Gary Jules - Mad World was released yesterday I think.

Apparently alot of people are pushing this for number one, which is OK as it's a good remake of an 80's song  (though the 6 foot bunny in Doni Darko still gives me nightmares)

As for the rest of the ear piercing splashback that's out there [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Even 100,000 is a lot of sales for a number 1 nowadays, I'm sure there was one this year that had only sold 30-40k.

We're hoping for The Darkness to be number 1, or Avid Merrion ;D

The Darkness - the new Queen, I want to hate their songs but they REALLY grow on you - superb 

Avid Merrion - I can't watch Bo Selecta, but wish you all here a Proper Chrimbo :-*


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> But that song was great.
> 
> Wassa matter you, heh?
> Why you looka so sad?


Thanks alot, you've got me singing that NOW 

It'sa not so baad
It'sa nicea place 
Arrrghghghghghg...................


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I think Will Young should get it, it's a great song and he is so cute


And gay!! ;D ;D

Is his new album any good?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> And as for Cliff Richard Â Â [smiley=rifle.gif]


Me too, there is only two words for him, and I ranted on saying them in the car last week while listening to his sorry ass on Steve Wright. 
F**cking C**t
Â ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

> And gay!! ;D ;D
> 
> Is his new album any good?


You never know, he might just need an older women to change his mind  :-*

I think the album is brilliant, well worth trying.


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

> The contenders this year are -
> 
> Pop Idol contestants doing a bad remix of 'Do they know its Xmas'


The PopIdol cover song is "Happy Christmas (War is Over)" and I have not heard whether any of the proceeds will go to charity which imho is disappointing considering the amount they make through the show with the phone votes etc.

Me, I hope the Darkness get it.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

On Sunday while wating for Top Gear to come on I had VH1 on in the background and they were doing a top 40 of the X-mas No 1s.

What a complete and utter load of shite we have had in the past.

And that is the serious songs, don't even get me started on the 'novelty' songs.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Put my vote in the Darkness camp. Anyone who can persuade a school to let their children sing about 'bells end' has to be worth 49p of my money (how much do 45 rpm singles cost these days??).

Gary Jules is a well performed song but somehow I can't see it cropping up again at some christmas in the future like the Darkness one should.

Bells end - snigger!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I can't be the only person who _likes_ the Gary Jewel single can I? The rest is all total toss.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

> I can't be the only person who _likes_ the Gary Jewel single can I? The rest is all total toss.


Nope, your not. It's a crackin version, better than the original IMHO.

Some DJ on Radio 1 was pushin the listeners to go out and buy it just so the Flop Idol's don't get to number 1.


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

> The Darkness - appaling crappy song and he is so ugly


best contender by far for christmas no.1. better than all the pop idol crap. at least it's original (i think) and actually a beautiful melody


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

EXACTLY!!!!!!

it's the only one thats to do with Christmas and original!!...

all the rest are bad imitations!! and changes, no offence Ozzy but i hope u got paid very well for doing that, and Kelly - *slap*. nuff said.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh I don't know, how about the Fast Food Rockers? :

There are no decent christmas records this year. Darkness included.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cliff Richard's new single A christmas present or what ever it is called isn't THAT bad ;D :-*

I'll just carrying on singing Living doll la la la la ....... OOpppps sawwy ;D


----------

